# Temperature Sensor - Nissan Altima 2000



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi All,
I have some problem with the sensor.
At the end of the radiator upper hose, I think, there is the coolant temperature sensor.
Please, see the pic I am attaching.
My guess is based on its form/location and also in online part stores
I see similar products:



25080-89907 - Nissan Parts Deal











Coolant Temperature Sensor Fits Infiniti G20 G35 Nissan 200SX 240SX 25080-89907 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coolant Temperature Sensor Fits Infiniti G20 G35 Nissan 200SX 240SX 25080-89907 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





My problem is: in manuals I did not find any information on this sensor - how to test etc.
There is many info about other temp sensor (with two terminals) which is behind the engine,
but not about this one.
Can anyone advise how to test / see if it needs to be replaced? Or point out any soarse /literature?
Many thanks in advance and have a great day.


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

In this video, at the end there is test for this one terminal sensor. Will do similar test, but not sure about reading specs.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The temp sensor you're referring to feeds the temp gauge on the dash; it uses only one wire. The other temp sensor feeds the ECU. Here's the spec on the single wire sensor:


----------



## Zurab (Feb 25, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The temp sensor you're referring to feeds the temp gauge on the dash; it uses only one wire. The other temp sensor feeds the ECU. Here's the spec on the single wire sensor:
> 
> View attachment 6333


Many thanks rogoman. Your kind replys are always very helpful.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

To check the gauge and circuit, unplug the temp sensor and run a direct ground to it. Turn the key "on" and the coolant temp gauge needle should slowly go from cold to hot.


----------

